# Which way is up?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Any insight as to which is the top and which is the bottom?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Underdog said:


> Any insight as to which is the top and which is the bottom?
> 
> http://s108.photobucket.com/user/doubletakespresents/media/top-or-bottom_zpsfc6bb55f.jpg.html


No idea : )


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

The correct way is always the one that the customer approves. :yes:

I always ask now, because there was once a powder room that I hung......:whistling2::yes:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the pic is right side up if looking at the pic horizontally.
Or the right side is the top, looking at it that way. The right seems like the top to me because the green leaves coming out of the flower are bigger on the left, and seems like they would go on the bottom . 

I know what ya mean, some of those flower patterns can about go either way.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> No idea : )


Yeah, my wife agrees with you. Shadows agree with you.
The customer has it reversed.
Went with the customer.
That hanging flower just looked too big and too odd to argue with her.
Sometimes I hate my job.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think Ben's positioning looks right but I think Paul's post made the best sense.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Like Paul, if in doubt and no way to know from manufacturer info, I ask HO.

They ALWAYS ask, "what do you think", and I always answer, "I think you are the one who is going to live with it. No matter what you choose, it's going to look great from my house"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Even when I reversed the strips and put them side by side, one can not discern a definite top or bottom.









But it looks like you could almost REVERSE every other strip. THAT would blow some minds :thumbup:

If it were my house . . . . . who am I kidding , that stuff is butt ugly :whistling2:


----------



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

Just a thought but could you google the pattern usually they have a room with the paper in it to see which way is "up.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

embellishedpainting said:


> Just a thought but could you google the pattern usually they have a room with the paper in it to see which way is "up.


I've driven to the store before to look at the book. It was just too far.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I was told by someone that flowers always point up( towards the sun).In this case, who knows? HO's choice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris,

That's a trick I've used, unfortunately, some flowers are so heavy, they do not point up - roses being one:










I then would look at the plant and determine how the plant was growing, with the forks pointing up, but then I was installing Farrow and Ball's Wisteria and after putting up the first strip, remembered that wisteria hangs down:










For every trick we devise, some pattern will come along and trick us. 

Underdog, if the HO isn't available for the decision, what Embellished said is a good way, provided the pattern is on the internet somewhere - it looks like a pattern that would appear on any one of the many online stores.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Chris,
> 
> That's a trick I've used, unfortunately, some flowers are so heavy, they do not point up - roses being one:
> 
> ...


 
can't argue with that:no:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I was told by someone that flowers always point up( towards the sun).In this case, who knows? HO's choice.


I did go with the owner's decision and luckily the main pattern fell perfectly at the ceiling and there was a lot of headers and that one stem played a prominent role.

I once hung brick upside down (back in the seventies). You could only tell because the shadow was on top.

I think the light is wrong for the way the owner decided. But when it was finished today, even though I disagreed, it didn't offend my eye.

Thanks for the comments everybody.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> Chris,
> 
> That's a trick I've used, unfortunately, some flowers are so heavy, they do not point up - roses being one.


Great photo examples... Thanks.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I once( and once only) did a job for a decorator in her home with a paper that I thought were spades( as in cards). Hung it and it turns out they were hearts. Apparently hearts and spades are opposite of each other in the real world


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Is this one of those mind tricks? Look at the wallpaper long enough and some other thing pops out lol. Myself I can not tell the difference both look correct to me, maybe alternate them one strip facing one way the other the other way.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I once( and once only) did a job for a decorator in her home with a paper that I thought were spades( as in cards). Hung it and it turns out they were hearts. Apparently hearts and spades are opposite of each other in the real world


I'm sure it looked better when it was dry.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

To me it looks like the left side is the bottom and right side is the top.

I would cut 4 pieces that will be used and tack 2
on 1 wall with the pattern 1 way.

Then I would tack 2 on another wall with the other way and let the HO decide.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I once( and once only) did a job for a decorator in her home with a paper that I thought were spades( as in cards). Hung it and it turns out they were hearts. Apparently hearts and spades are opposite of each other in the real world



I done that too. When I brought a "scrap" home and showed the WW, she said "hearts"

from that I realized, men see spades, women see hearts. 

go ahead, show these to the spouse (significant other) and ask which way is RSU


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm sure it looked better when it was dry.


 
not to her:no:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I once( and once only) did a job for a decorator in her home with a paper that I thought were spades( as in cards). Hung it and it turns out they were hearts. Apparently hearts and spades are opposite of each other in the real world


When I was a punk kid I hung one that looked abstract.

I hung it upside down. It was called flames.


----------



## OldBrooklynPainting (Oct 19, 2013)

*Which wais up*

Dead flowers hang down.. Live flowers grow up!:clap:


----------



## AlanHood (Sep 16, 2013)

daArch you are the best with your arrangement..!
Really like your creativity..!

Gold Coast Home Builders the real builders..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OldBrooklynPainting said:


> Dead flowers hang down.. Live flowers grow up!:clap:



please see my picture of Wisteria in post #12


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

So then is this one right side up or upside down?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I vote right side up......


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Ha, it was a trick question.

I thought the same thing except when you join them together.
That's the only way you can tell it's the other way.

Thanks for playing though.

You get the consolation prize, imaginary cookies of MY choice.
Oatmeal cookies WITH raisins.






:2guns:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

If you don't mind I'd prefer chocolate chip.......


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> If you don't mind I'd prefer chocolate chip.......


Sorry, you were wrong... I don't make the rules. Don't forget :tooth:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

It my be right side up...but it's inside out.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

epretot said:


> It my be right side up...but it's inside out.


That's why I railroaded it


----------



## paint_in_black (Nov 27, 2013)

*Flower petals*

I agree!!!:thumbup: The right side is the top because of the leaves and because of the flower petals. 



Jmayspaint said:


> I think the pic is right side up if looking at the pic horizontally.
> Or the right side is the top, looking at it that way. The right seems like the top to me because the green leaves coming out of the flower are bigger on the left, and seems like they would go on the bottom .
> 
> I know what ya mean, some of those flower patterns can about go either way.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> Ha, it was a trick question.
> 
> I thought the same thing except when you join them together.
> That's the only way you can tell it's the other way.


I say the pattern doesn't match - defective, send it back


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> I say the pattern doesn't match - defective, send it back


 
Lol... shading problems too.




.


----------

